# ordered VIP211 Feb 1



## keng52 (Oct 18, 2003)

Has anyone who ordered the first day received theirs yet?


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Yep, installer arrived today, about 1.20pm (schedule was anytime between noon and 5pm)... brought a 411, said he didn't have to change the LNBs on the dishes to DishPro ones, that the Legacy ones would work just fine...

and he left about 15 minutes ago and everything is working perfectly.

So I'm very happy! (so far)


----------



## keng52 (Oct 18, 2003)

CoriBright said:


> Yep, installer arrived today, about 1.20pm (schedule was anytime between noon and 5pm)... brought a 411, said he didn't have to change the LNBs on the dishes to DishPro ones, that the Legacy ones would work just fine...
> 
> and he left about 15 minutes ago and everything is working perfectly.
> 
> So I'm very happy! (so far)


 I am talking about people who ordered on the 1st of Feb. Why did you get a 411 if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

keng52 said:


> I am talking about people who ordered on the 1st of Feb. Why did you get a 411 if you don't mind me asking?


I have no clue, it was just what the installer guy brought with him. I know it doesn't have an Ethernet port, just the USB port, but I probably wouldn't put it on a wired network anyway, I'd try a wireless USB connection and try that way if and when it's ever actually working.

I got a Media Center Extender so I don't have to run any more wires round the house, the 411 isn't going to change that. This house has enough cables!


----------



## LUNASDUDE (Feb 2, 2006)

I also ordered a vip211 and they brought a 411? they said they were out of them and that they "were having issues? " the installer didn't elaborate.
The 411 is up and running and working fine.


----------



## norton54 (Feb 2, 2006)

I ordered a 211 on Feb. 1 and received it yesterday. Hooked it up last nite and spent several hours trying to get it activated and working properly. First impressions are that I liked the 811 better. CSR failed to inform me that my dish had to be upgraded to get the "new" hd stations. They are supposed to do that tomorrow.


----------



## mxd (Jan 17, 2006)

Mine was orderd on Feb 1 also and arrived yesterday, the 8th. Set up was no problem at all and new HD channels were activated in minutes. Very happy so far!


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Looks to me like you get a 411 if the installer brings it, or a 211 if you get it from UPS. Why? Maybe Dish shipped out all the 411s to the field before 1FEB, and that's what the installers are pushing now to clear out their stock.


----------



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

Mine arrived yesterday. It is smaller profile than the 811. But alas, I was told that local HD is not yet rolled out for the San Francisco Bay area and the schedule is unknown.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

411s went to and in many cases through the warehouses before the 211. It depends on where you are and how quicky they are burning through stock in your area whether they have made it through the pile of 411s to get to the pile of 211s.


----------



## LUNASDUDE (Feb 2, 2006)

James Long said:


> 411s went to and in many cases through the warehouses before the 211. It depends on where you are and how quicky they are burning through stock in your area whether they have made it through the pile of 411s to get to the pile of 211s.


I got a 411 but didn't you say that the internal electronics of the 411's are exactly the same as the 211's? With the exception of the Ethernet port on the 211's being different from the USB port on the 411's?
Is this correct?
Don't they even look the same?


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

keng52 said:


> Has anyone who ordered the first day received theirs yet?


Ordered mine the evening of February 1st.Appointment was Monday the 6th.Installer brought the 211 and installed a Dish 500 and a new switch to go with my existing SuperDish 121.Took him awhile for activation, but, its great.I can't imagine anyone prefering the 811.The guide is great, the OTA tuner works better and I've got 25 or so channels in HD.SD looks a little better than on the 811.Probably the only thing I can't stand in SD on these HD receivers is basketball.


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

LUNASDUDE said:


> I got a 411 but didn't you say that the internal electronics of the 411's are exactly the same as the 211's? With the exception of the Ethernet port on the 211's being different from the USB port on the 411's?
> Is this correct?
> Don't they even look the same?


They are identical except for the ethernet and yes they do look the same. There is of course a 411 or 211 screened on the front panel depending on which one you get. Both use the same software loads as well.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

LUNASDUDE said:


> I got a 411 but didn't you say that the internal electronics of the 411's are exactly the same as the 211's? With the exception of the Ethernet port on the 211's being different from the USB port on the 411's?
> Is this correct?
> Don't they even look the same?


The look the same except the number printed on them and the Ethernet port. I don't know what the electronics inside look like - what I have said is that they are functionally the same.


----------



## LUNASDUDE (Feb 2, 2006)

James Long said:


> The look the same except the number printed on them and the Ethernet port. I don't know what the electronics inside look like - what I have said is that they are functionally the same.


Cool thanks! I thought so and I agree with John W the 211/411's are much better than the 811's.
I have had a similar experience with the OTA channels, I use to have 5 or 6 maybe %50 of the time now I have 15 %80 of the time!
The SD channels do look better in most cases as well as the HD is awesome


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

Install was feb 5th,installer brought out a 411,went well,works very good...but.a few days later maybe on the 8th,i recieved from ups a vip211 from dish in denver,which i didnot order,called dish,they said if i want to keep it i could(2nd reciever monthly charge of course).i hooked it up in the bedroom(no HD in bedroom yet).i had to get on the roof and install another sw21 switch so i could see the 3 satellites.110.119.61.5,i activated the 211,it works very good too,even without HD in bedroom.very satisfied with both so far.


----------



## cuquiandgus17 (Jan 15, 2006)

Mikey said:


> Looks to me like you get a 411 if the installer brings it, or a 211 if you get it from UPS. Why? Maybe Dish shipped out all the 411s to the field before 1FEB, and that's what the installers are pushing now to clear out their stock.


my installer bought vip 211


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It all depends on what is in the warehouse when the installer/retailer gets their stock. If the 411s are handy E* will ship them. If the 211s are handy E* will ship them. Eventually E* will run out of 411s and you will only be able to get them from a retailer or intstaller who built up a large stockpile.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

I ordered mine on Feb 1st and it was installed on Feb 4th. All works well and received a VIP211.


----------



## ewells38 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hello my fellow Colluges

I had my Install done on 02/25/06. The work order called for a Vip211. The installer arrived with a Vip411. The Vip411 was installed and activated without a problem. So far working very well.. However I understand that the Vip411 has been discontinued and replaced with the Vip211. Should I contact CSR and demand the Vip211 which was on the original work order. Is there many differences between the (discontinued Vip411) and the Vip211. Please share any informationa and/or any suggestions you may have

Thanks
E


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

The 411 does everything that the 211 can do right now. Dish says that they may activate the 211 Ethernet connection for an undisclosed feature "sometime in the future".


----------

